# umm yup newbie



## Zero_nill (Oct 14, 2003)

hey everyone.. i was just diaged last night with this deal, but have had problems for about 2 years, just non of the docs i went and seen did anything and just said it was gas. umm riight. but anyway.. one thing i am missing through lack of knowledge, i think my gf knows more bout this already then i do.. since she has a hint of this with her CF. but i see people talkin about ibs A-B-C and D.. whats the diffrence??


----------



## lynyrd29 (Sep 25, 2003)

Hey Zero, Welcome to the group, I too was just recently diagnosed after having the symptoms for quite sometime and am fairly new to the BB. Anyways simply put IBS-D is IBS with predominate diarrhea symptoms, and IBS-C, is IBS with predominate constipation symptoms. Anyways welcome and take care!







Lindsay


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

welcome! i hope your doctor was able to help you out a big and maybe prescribe something. post anything, any time. were you told if you have ibs-c or ibs-d? that can make a big difference in a lot of what you do to treat it. good luck!


----------



## andrel07 (Dec 3, 2002)

Hi there and Welcome to the board......Leanne


----------

